# Can't get remote On/Off buttons to control both tv and receiver - suggestions?



## rrr12 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a Directv HR24-500 receiver, and 2 RC65X remotes. I can use the On/Off buttons to turn both the tv and receiver on/off at the same time on the original remote that was installed by Directv. I just got a second remote. This remote controls both the tv and the receiver fine, except the On/Off buttons won't turn both the tv and receiver on/off at the same time. How do I program the remote to do this? I can't find these instructions on Directv's website...

thanks!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Settings & Help/Settings/Remote Control


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Many times there are more than one code that will operate an item. Some do as you have now, some work more stuff.
If you are using the onscreen interactive method, when you get to the point that it asked you if it worked, tell it NO.
It will then go to the next code. if this one works, tell it YES.

if you would like to use the old method,
go here, type in the brand of the TV, follow the instructions. Note: One code will pop up. If it does not work, click on get more codes.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=P6420119#h:620.426


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

what is the make and model of your TV


----------



## rrr12 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I found a bunch of codes for my model tv, tried them all, and one worked.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Excellent.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Perhaps you might want to update this thread with what worked for you for those who might find it in the future


----------



## rvernier (Sep 27, 2009)

I've struggled with this as well. My DirecTV remote indepdently can control my TV in TV mode, but when I use the on and off buttons, it will only power the DirecTV reciever.

Any suggestions?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've struggled with this as well. My DirecTV remote indepdently can control my TV in TV mode, but when I use the on and off buttons, it will only power the DirecTV reciever.

Any suggestions?
see post #4 and post back


----------



## rrr12 (Aug 8, 2013)

In my case:

tv = Philips 42PFL3603D27

The code that worked is: 11454

I had to try ~10 codes before this one worked. Hope that helps someone.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

rrr12 said:


> In my case:
> 
> tv = Philips 42PFL3603D27
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is a pain in the butt when you get the volume to work, but when go the on/off you suddenly realize you got to start over.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

In my case:

tv = Philips 42PFL3603D27

The code that worked is: 11454

I had to try ~10 codes before this one worked. Hope that helps someone.
Are you sure it was not 10454?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

